# Is Madrid a Squatters Paradise?



## DesertRat (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got through watching Top Gear.

They had another "Supercar Showdown", but this is not the point.

They were in Spain, and the camera showed tons of freeways, towns, an airport, and HUGE sections of Madrid sitting empty. The physical infrastructure is just,..there, Lifeless. Unused.

Austerity kicked their ass hard.

This got me to thinking: This is all abandoned real estate. It appears to be "move in ready", or ready to be used for a fucking epic zombie movie set.

What say you? If you found huge sections of a major city just sitting there unused, would you say "Hell yeah, I'm home"?


----------



## ByronMc (Jul 23, 2013)

going to google,see what I find


----------



## ByronMc (Jul 23, 2013)

http://en.squat.net/tag/madrid/


----------



## ByronMc (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## ByronMc (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.thenation.com/blog/173123/madrids-renaissance-occupied-spaces#


----------



## DesertRat (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the links! Glad to know those buildings aren't going to waste.


----------



## ByronMc (Jul 23, 2013)

I've wanted to go there also,just don't know anything,but English.


----------



## ByronMc (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## ByronMc (Jul 23, 2013)




----------

